# Journey memory method help needed.



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXYIk7hH2Oc

In the video above Noah gives a good explanation of how this method works, however I was wondering if someone could make a video of them memoing a cube using the journey method and drawing what they memo on paper like Noah did. If you could do that for me that would be great.


----------



## chardison1980 (Apr 13, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXYIk7hH2Oc
> 
> In the video above Noah gives a good explanation of how this method works, however I was wondering if someone could make a video of them memoing a cube using the journey method and drawing what they memo on paper like Noah did. If you could do that for me that would be great.



I was wondering this also, something indepth maybe, as I am going to start bld solving really hard, and multi bld since I have 3 cubes to work with thanks guys


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 13, 2013)

If you mention some of the specific problems you're having, I (or someone else) can try to help you out. 

I may eventually make a video like that though if more people request it.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 13, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> If you mention some of the specific problems you're having, I (or someone else) can try to help you out.
> 
> I may eventually make a video like that though if more people request it.



I can try to explain better.

So I was trying this just for 1 3x3 to bld. So this is how my memory went.

the letters were, j,a,t,m,p,q,v,g,s,l,w,a

So the way I memorized that with the room thing is I pictured Jessica Alba Tasting Milk. Then I memo'ed a Pink Quil. Then I memo'ed Vast Garbage of Stuff Luminating. Then I just remembered the W and A.

I don't think I was doing this right, and if I was I would still highly like to see how you would do it.


----------



## chardison1980 (Apr 13, 2013)

well for my problem is how to place an item with a sticker, and then figuring out how to get the sides into rooms and figuring out how the place them for solving. 
ive tried this and cant seem to get it to work


----------



## Ollie (Apr 13, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> I can try to explain better.
> 
> So I was trying this just for 1 3x3 to bld. So this is how my memory went.
> 
> ...



Reduce the memory effort require by sticking to true letter pairs.

JA could be a German guy.
TM could be the name ToM or the word TaMe...
PQ could be Peacock (hard c and q have the same sound)
VG could be VeGetable.

So: My German friend (JA) is TaMing a PeaQock with some VeGetables. One image - 8 letters. If it was me I'd make the last 4 letters into one word - SLoWA (slower) so I'd imagine that first image happening really slowly.

Just a taster of sentences for you, but experiment with a combination of techniques from here and find the best method for you. In other words, don't force yourself to do a technique you know you won't like. Video.

As for the Journey Method, I would recommend reading any explanation of the method from Dominic O'Brien.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Apr 13, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I may eventually make a video like that though if more people request it.



I'd love to see a video like this. I feel that it would really help some of us who just can't seem to grasp this memo method.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm not in the same league as Noah and Ollie but here are my 2 cents:

Adding some letters to your memo (j,a,t,m,p,q,v,g,s,l,w,a, c, r, u, m, j, w, b, t) and building on Ollie's post:

My journey is "walking out of the house": hallway - toilet - front door step - kids play house - neigbours gedge - cabin - front door path - etc -etc

I actually make a story with my images /words:
"In our hallway My German friend (JA) is TaMing a PeaQock with some VeGetables. "
"In the restroom a SeaL WAxes a toy CaR"
"On the doorstep UMa (Thurman) hits John Wayne with a baseball BaT"

In creating these sentences I try to visualise bits of the action.
Try to let the images interact with the location, like John wayne dropping of the doorstep.
Sometimes I will add the interaction to the actual sentence.

The better the interaction the easier it is to recall your memo.
Just follow the journey


----------



## chardison1980 (Apr 13, 2013)

do you have certain rooms with certain colors of your stickers, like the white side would be a kitchen, yellow would be a bathroom, and then the edges would be things in those rooms like WUR piece would be a blender or something like that and yellow red piece would be your toothbrush things like that. 
it still confuses me and how to get it set up


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 13, 2013)

chardison1980 said:


> do you have certain rooms with certain colors of your stickers, like the white side would be a kitchen, yellow would be a bathroom, and then the edges would be things in those rooms like WUR piece would be a blender or something like that and yellow red piece would be your toothbrush things like that.
> it still confuses me and how to get it set up



No, the journey is a constant.
It HAS to be a constant as it serves as you guide (or Hansel and Gretels bread crumbs if you like).
You walk the journey and recall all the images / words you placed there.

Each sticker has a unique letter assigned to it.
Look up the Speffz lettering schem in the wiki (this is an example, feel free to make your own).


----------



## A Leman (Apr 14, 2013)

You were originaly asking me about this so you could do 3 cubes blind. Like Cubernovice, I don’t think I am in the same league as Noah/Ollie when it comes to this stuff, but I am trying. I don't have the equipment to make a video so here is an example memo for a 3/3 MBld I just did.


Spoiler



1) F2 L R B' U2 D' L' D' L2 B D B' F' U' F B D2 F U B' L' U' D F B 
2) U2 R2 B D2 L R F B2 U' D F2 L2 B2 L B2 D' L' B2 U' F' L F2 D R2 D' 
3) L D2 F D' B2 F' D2 L' D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' U' R F2 B U2 L' U' D' F' L' B'

Cube 1
[GW NQ TU JD] Growlithe nukes a toucan that turns to jade 
[KE R]	keys (like in Harry potter) stab the letter R

[MW EQ] Mew is an equestrian
[KH D] Kreacher is hiding a D (and failing at it) 

Cube 2
[CR IT PC] Carly hits Itachi into a PC
[EH LF] an ECHELON sensor is sent flying by Luffy
[MX UN] Max is attacked by Unown

[PJ YS NF IG] Paige hugs yusuke and they are shot by nerf darts from an igloo

Cube 3
[SQ GW] a Squirrel eats Growlithe
[JF VG CP] jeff is dressed like a vegan and crushed by chopper
[KD NM] Kedabra does something to Nami

[JU ER IJ] I used audio and solved this first.



Each group of letters was at a point (loci) in a journey in my house.The order went:my desk, the other desk, dresser, back of the room by the window, outside my room, the bathroom, other room upstairs, stairs, bottom of the stairs, foyer, and the hallway. Hopefully this example helps.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 14, 2013)

Can you explain where you put each thing at? That is the thing I don't get, why put them somewhere instead of just memoing the sentence or whatever?


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 14, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> Can you explain where you put each thing at? That is the thing I don't get, why put them somewhere instead of just memoing the sentence or whatever?



Because mapping.

Think of it this way: 

You wake up in the morning and get dressed. You put on your favorite pair of jeans and then decide to put your stuff in your pockets. You have your wallet, keys, Rubik's Cube, pet rock and phone.

"just memoing" is when you decide to put all the objects into your front right pocket. This would work if you just had one or two objects, or if you just had to keep track of the stuff for a short amount of time, but with five objects to put into one pocket, over the course of the day they will inevitably get mixed up and you can't grab whatever item you want based on location.

Using a journey:
You have the bright idea to put your items in different pockets. 
You put your wallet in your back left pocket.
You put your pet rock in your back right pocket.
You put your phone in your front right pocket.
You put your keys in your front left pocket.
You put your Rubik's Cube in your hand because you need to practice.

Now when you want something, you merely have to recall what pocket it is in, and if you continue to use the same system every day, you will get more and more familiar with it.

I know this analogy isn't perfect, but in the same way, when you want to access for example, the corner memo of your fourth cube, instead of fishing around in one collection of jumbled images, you simply imagine the corner location in your fourth room, and you will find the image that you placed there. 

Hope this helps you understand


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 14, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> Can you explain where you put each thing at? That is the thing I don't get, why put them somewhere instead of just memoing the sentence or whatever?


Put them in places of a room/journey/route or something. Typically you want 10 spots of a room. I'm pretty sure Noah explains this in the video.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 14, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Because mapping.
> 
> Think of it this way:
> 
> ...



This made it easier to understand, so instead of being a jumbled mess your organize everything.

So can you explain how you would organize these letter pairs for me?

sd rv ib xa jn


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 14, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Crowned xerxes said:
> 
> 
> > Can you explain where you put each thing at? That is the thing I don't get, why put them somewhere instead of just memoing the sentence or whatever?
> ...



You didn't really answer either question, and 10 spots in a room is way too much. That only allows one word per location. Not enough room for interaction between your images.




Crowned xerxes said:


> This made it easier to understand, so instead of being a jumbled mess your organize everything.
> 
> So can you explain how you would organize this letter pairs for me?
> 
> sd rv ib xa jn



Here's the thing though. Journey is for multiBLD and bigBLD. When you just have a 3BLD memo, then you can do the put it all in one pocket example. This is how the way I do journey breaks down for multi:

Have one room for each cube.
Have six locations per room:
One for corner memo.
Two for edge memo.
One for twisted corners.
One for flipped edges
One for parity.

If those letters are the corner memo of the fourth cube for example, I would go to the corner memo location in my fourth room. Let's say my fourth room is my kitchen. My corner location in the kitchen is ALWAYS the kitchen sink. I would then imagine in the kitchen sink a scene incorporating all of those words:

sd rv ib xa jn = a SaD RoVer (like the one they put on Mars) made by IBm has an ASs (donkey ) that JoiNs it. 

And I would imagine this scene playing out in this location. Then when I get to executing my fourth cube, I would go through the locations in my kitchen:

First I would do the first edge location and execute those targets.
Then I would go to the second edge location and execute those targets.
Thirdly I would go to the flipped edge location and execute the targets that those images tell me.
Then I would go to the parity location and NOT do a parity alg since there are an even number of corner targets.
AND THEN I would go to the corner location (the sink) and execute the image described above.
Finally I would go to the twisted corner location and execute all images there.

Remember that these six locations are ALWAYS the same in the kitchen. When there are no twisted corners I just don't memorize anything in that location, and when I go to that location I would not find any images.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 14, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, this really helped. later tomorrow I am gonna attempt a 3 multibld. I appreciate you and the other people putting in the efforts and time to help me with this.


----------



## AlexByard (Apr 15, 2013)

The placing of an image accross a journey is more of a reinforcement aid. Than something that needs too be done. The only reason you are putting the objects in this journey/location is too boost the memory. Humans have great spatial memory. I understand your problem. I had the same problem. You just need too trust it.... Sorry if non of that made sense.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------

